# BUG REPORT: Poor Performing 8VSB Tuner



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

The OTA 8VSB Tuner is performing very poorly in comparison to the 8VSB tuner in my 6000. Both tuners detected 9 channels here in Charlotte, NC, but the 921 has problems with 5 of those channels. 2 channels (22 and 27) will not tune in at all, and don't even register the channel name. The other 3 (11, 39, 44) will tune in intermittantly.

I am in a valley with a fair amount of multipath, but the 6000 still did a better job of filtering out these issues and allowing me to watch the channels.

As it is, I am back down to 4 usable OTA channels from the 9 I had with the 6000.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Have you tried adjusting your antenna? In my case, the 921 8vsb tuner is much better than the 6000's - I'm locking onto a very weak channel here much more reliably than I ever did with the 6000.


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

I have spent over an hour a time or two recording all signal strengths for all 9 channels based on the rotation of my antenna using my antenna rotator. I found about 3 orientations that are optimal to receive all nine channels and I got a signal strength of 80% on all channels using my 6000 tuner.

I can't imagine that the optimal antenna orientations would change for the 921, but would love to hear any explanation for why they would be different using the 2 tuners. Also, since the signal strength indicator is gone from the channel banner, it seems like it will be very difficult to go through the same antenna rotation process.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I wasn't suggesting checking your antenna because of the receiver, but because it might have gotton knocked out of alignment recently due to wind or something. 

To look at the signal strength for your channels, go to the Point Dish Screen, and then under the Tuner option, set it to Off-Air. Then, scroll to the desired channel and you'll be given the SS for that channel. Repeat the process for the other channels you have. Not the same as having the SS in the browse banner, but still more convenient than in the Add DTV screen.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> .......To look at the signal strength for your channels, go to the Point Dish Screen, and then under the Tuner option, set it to Off-Air. Then, scroll to the desired channel and you'll be given the SS for that channel. Repeat the process for the other channels you have. Not the same as having the SS in the browse banner, but still more convenient than in the Add DTV screen.


thanks for this tip!!


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

Ok, after recalibrating my antenna rotator (you're right, it had been a while), and fine tuning it some more, I am now able to get 7 stable OTA signals out of a possible 9.

Until the OTA bug is fixed, I have removed those 2 "unsteady" signals, and everything appears to be okay.

Using the new signal strength screen for OTA is not bad, I just wish I could enter the channel number manually instead of having to scroll up to it.

Sorry for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No problem - just trying to cover all of the bases.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

I tried out the point dish area to check OTA SS. Very helpful.
However, the 921 will not let you enter the area if a satellite recording is ongoing. It asks do you want to STOP recording to continue.
Thus, I checked this morning! It was actually helpful. Of course you have to use the DVT channel number. I found that if you hold the up\down button it will speed through the channel scroll faster before it looks for a lock.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Well I attempted to record Mask of Zorro on OTA CBS (which is my strongest SS station).
IT WAS TERRIBLE. The whole recording had constant pixellation & lost sound. Totally unwatchable. I believe all of it was due to the 8vsb\921 probelm & NOT my SS from antenna. 
Then it locked 8vsb module up.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N

At this point, recording OTA is NOT an option


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

STRIKE #2
Tried again to record OTA. 
FAILED! 
First the timer did not start. THen while trying to get to the OTA channel, the 8vsb locked up AGAIN. 
After reboot (has it been about 10 times now), the OTA timer started. 
However, the 921 tried to let me switch to a third live sat channel despite the fact that a HD sat channel was also recording (thus OTA & sat recording at same time). Well, this really locked up the 921. It would try to let me switch channels but not actually tune to them. 
Thus, yet another reboot. 
I REALLY hope they upgrade the OTA tuner software soon.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Next I am going to try to set a manual OTA timer when I am not around to switch channels!


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

at least for now the problem seems to be software related. The tuner does seem a little better than the 6000 with reception. All the listed problems are probably fixable (hopefullly).

Edited by Mark Lamutt - I deleted the post you were quoting Robert, so I also deleted the quote out of your post. His post had no place in the support forum.


----------

